# Yelping?



## StellaPup (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello,

I have a gorgeous girl who is one. She's always been with us from day dot and is beautifully behaved...when she wants!

However we every so often have her yelping as if she is in pain. Straight after she acts like nothing has happened, tail wagging and all smiles. She has a tendency to sit right behind us when we cook so we do trip over her regularly and we have a one year old son who adores her. 

These moment come completely out of the blue, when she's sat by herself no one touching her, when we fuss over her, when she's sat on our feet. Never after any actually painful stimuli. I'm so confused. 

We are strict with her, for instance no stealing food, begging or being upstairs/on furniture. And we are trying to rein in her jumping up at guests by telling her off sternly with a NO and removing her from the guests until she has calmed. But even then she not away for long. And she never tell when she's alone in her cage 'safe spot'. 

Any advice or tips grateful!

Katie xxx


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I would ask the vet to check her over thoroughly including her knees when she next goes in for anything which might hurt. If it was something like luxating patella there is a momentary pain from the knee but then it goes back into joint and is fine. 

Hope she is OK


----------



## StellaPup (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello,

Thank you for yours reply! I took her to the vet and we think she has allergies and a little bit of 'period pain'. Here's hoping we can get on til of it and make her feel better! 

Katie x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ok, this Brebella guest is really starting to get to me. How can somebody have "fun" reading about a dog yelping? 

What is going on with this? Where are the mods?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Ok, this Brebella guest is really starting to get to me. How can somebody have "fun" reading about a dog yelping?
> 
> What is going on with this? Where are the mods?


You've scared her off she has gone!


----------



## LPC (Jan 22, 2017)

fairlie said:


> Ok, this Brebella guest is really starting to get to me. How can somebody have "fun" reading about a dog yelping?
> 
> What is going on with this? Where are the mods?


This Brebella had posted the same nonsense on almost every thread in the forum. S/he had somehow found a way to put the date of his/her posts as being in 2025, so as to ensure that the post always was the last to be read.

The "report" exclamation mark doesn't seem to work, so I wrote to Yungster pointing out these multiple posts with the same silly words. It would appear that all the offending posts have now been removed. Thank goodness!


----------



## LPC (Jan 22, 2017)

Oh, no! How did this Brebella nonsense get back on the forum? Mods, please do something about this person. I am the admin on a couple of animal forums and all we do is ban the member, the IP and the email address of the member. I assume that you can do the same on this forum?

Ah yes! I just looked at the bottom of the page. It is easy to ban on VBulletin software.


----------



## LPC (Jan 22, 2017)

Duplicate post deleted (original did not appear immediately).


----------

